# NYU or USC or None?



## filminthemaking

Hello everyone! 

I am so glad I found this website, I wish I had found it sooner  its been really helpful to read others experiences. But anyway, I have been very blessed to been admitted to both USC and NYU for the upcoming Fall for their MFA program. A little context, I graduated May 2021 from my undergrad with no debt, and took a year off and was able to find a job as a Jr producer in a creative agency where I produce commercials. My company is very well connected and I have learnt so much and worked with cool directors that I admire. Although for the most part, is very commercial and advertising- oriented. 

I am facing an existential crisis right now because when I applied to grad school I hadn't found this job. Although I do not want to do advertising / commercials for the rest of my life, it pays really well and i have been gaining so much experience and networking. I eventually want to become a director / writer / film producer and this is the main reason I am pursuing an MFA. Also because of COVID-19 my last two years were mostly online and I felt like I didnt get the experience I wanted out of my undergrad (i did journalism and film). I am of the idea that when a door opens, one should take it and this is an AMAZING experience and opportunity and im so grateful for it. I am also 24 years old so still young and not really attached to anything in my city so it makes it very easy to move to NYC or LA but I dont really see myself doing this master next year or the following because of the time commitment (3 years). These programs are also VERY expensive and i would take on a big debt to attend.

Right now my life is pretty comfortable and I am able to save $, and like we all know the film industry is very hard to break into so my biggest fear is going to any of these programs and taking on this huge debt and then graduate with 100k in debt going back to a 9-5 job like i am doing right now. I know that everything is what you make of it, but I would love to hear others experiences or if someone has been in the same situation I am in.


----------



## catmom

Hi! I’m also 24 and graduated undergrad without debt (very very gratefully)! My situation is a bit different because I had an option with FSU to do a two year MFA with in state tuition that I picked over two three year programs that would’ve given me $100k+ in debt.

I work in Marketing as a content creator and SEO specialist, I’m very happy and comfortable with my job and it gives me the flexibility to move to NYC or LA. However, I still made the decision to attend graduate school this fall. I also want a career in directing/writing/producing. The way I view it, which might be helpful to you and is why I’m posting, I have a back up if things go sour after graduation and I can’t find work to pay off my debt. That makes it easier for me to go collect the debt lol. But it’s completely understandable that the amount of debt NYU and USC requires is scary, even if you have that back up career. Film school isn’t the only option for breaking into the industry. Don’t feel pressured to attend a program if it’s not what you want right now! If you feel like you need more time you can always try again another year.


----------

